
Hey Google, sorry you lost your ethics council, so we made one for you - howard941
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613281/google-cancels-ateac-ai-ethics-council-what-next/
======
natch
Ironically given the ethics related topic, the article is behind a creeper
wall.

"Give us your email and you can read."

